# Berg Cup project...



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

Was thinking about installing a full flare kit on the scirocco so I can run some wide/low offset modular wheels. Of course it will be also for the aggressive look.







Damn you Rennfotos and your badass videos!
As far as paint I'm leaning towards a bright Teal color. Something you don't see that often. Car will be fully stripped/painted inside and out including the engine bay.
- The track car as it sits at the moment, looking kinda dull.
















- My inspiration. Anyone know where I can source a body kit like on Hans Paulitsch's S1?








- After some extensive photoshop'n. This is my goal.
- Teal color
- Keep the T.V. Headlights
- early fender conversion
- no wing or air splitters
- not that many decals
- unknown body kit?
- and some massive wheels


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_Anyone know where I can source a body kit like on Hans Paulitsch's S1?


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

I think it will look like my car, minus the kit.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Mstadt)*

nice, just checked out your build thread.
where did you get those green uni filters and clear tailights?


----------



## tommyleekowalski (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

they are expensive.

http://www.tk-motorsport.at/in...em=64


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_










Glad to see some one bought that car... 
-Raffi


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (tommyleekowalski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommyleekowalski* »_they are expensive.

http://www.tk-motorsport.at/in...em=64 










I remember this site, just couldn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_
Glad to see some one bought that car... 
-Raffi


actually I was the one selling it but the car didn't deserve to be sold at the low price I had it at. So im gonna keep it.


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

here you can get a scirocco 1 gr. h spoiler kit:
http://www.kwl-motorsport.de/golfrenntuning.htm
and a cool site of a scirocco race project:
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*

Holy crap, see the engines on that site?


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_nice, just checked out your build thread.
where did you get those green uni filters and clear tailights?


Filters came with the carbs ... I forgot where they came from, and the clear tails are european rabbit ones that I have to modify to fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_

Filters came with the carbs ... I forgot where they came from, and the clear tails are european rabbit ones that I have to modify to fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco53b* »_here you can get a scirocco 1 gr. h spoiler kit:
http://www.kwl-motorsport.de/golfrenntuning.htm
and a cool site of a scirocco race project:
http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

spray bombed...
















...quick view of the 2.0L Beast










_Modified by coolerow at 11:30 AM 12-24-2007_


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Interior Update:*

just bought a MOMO Corse VTR seat and Willans 6-point camlock harness to replace the cheap Summit Racing seat it had before. 









Re-wired/loomed everything to eliminate any future problems.








Also relocated temp and pressure gauges as well as the switches. 


























_Modified by coolerow at 12:19 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Interior Update: (coolerow)*

Some inspiration


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: Interior Update: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Some inspiration

















































Ok, where do you get that flare kit?????


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Interior Update: (Mk1Racer)*

Germany.


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Interior Update: (Mk1Racer)*

Biggest problem with those flares is that it truly makes your car a purpose-built race car. You can't find any streetable wheel/tire combinations that work. I was hoping to bring my car off the track and back to the street, but now I've reluctantly decided to start with a fresh shell for the street and swap over the engine. Would have been a cool street monster.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Interior Update: (SUV-ETR)*

You can get some 15x8's with an offset of like 15-20 and 225/45-15's, which would fill out those flares pretty nicely, and add some taller gearing for street use. That's my plans for street wheels once I take the dive into going widebody on my car.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Interior Update: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

'Tuning Point' in Leverkusen Germany sells the replica Zender flare kit...you best speak German when you call tho and have lotsa cash to ship it.
They have website...search for it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Interior Update: (Jim's16VScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim’s16VScirocco* »_'Tuning Point' in Leverkusen Germany sells the replica Zender flare kit...you best speak German when you call tho and have lotsa cash to ship it.
They have website...search for it.









I prefer the looks of the TK-Motorsport kit over the Zender one. I think you can find people here in the US who make the Zender replica kits.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Interior Update: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_
Ok, where do you get that flare kit?????

















_Quote, originally posted by *tommyleekowalski* »_they are expensive.
http://www.tk-motorsport.at/in...em=64


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Interior Update: (coolerow)*

I hear ya'...I like them both.
I think the Zender kit also fits Mk1 Golfs too (?) I haven't come across anyone making kits in the USA myselfand heard of one Canada outfit selling them were frauds. Precision Motorsports in MA makes a race flare kit but its not as eye-catching as the German designs (IMO)...anyway.
Will TK ship to USA? Curious as to what they qoute you.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

xromx here on vortex can get you a Zender kit. Hes in California.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (coolerow)*

'No user was found with that username.' Quoted from the search function...








Got and e-mail for him by chance?...would love to get a kit locally (from the states that is) TIA
I was qouted roughly $2000 for the TK kit shipped to the USA...ouch.


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

that is because it is XKROMX
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...46691


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

He's talking about Jarod, s/n x k r o m x. So there ya go. FYI: His kit is for a rabbit, and I have never seen one for a rabbit fit to a scirocco.
There's a couple guys up in the PNW (tommyleekowalski and bread box) that are reproducing a similar kit that was designed for the Mk1 scirocco, for what it's worth.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

werd


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Hopefully by the end of this year we will have some pictures of the body we are building for an S1 now for an SCCA Prodction class race car. It won't really be a kit per-se, as there isn't enough time in the year to build the one for this car, let alone more for others, but maybe it will give some of you the inspiration to build the stuff on your own.
Make the forms
Use them to make molds
Use them to make parts - wet layup, vacuum bag, and woila!
Here is the Rabbit version...


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (chois)*

Thanx dooodes....cool stuff on the Bunny; looks very mean and purposeful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll prolly pop for the UR-Zender kit with the shipping...then have someone make molds of it so we make copies and share.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Is that a 9A bottom end with a 8v (i'm guessing JH) head on it?!?! If it is, and is running stock pistons, that must be one fun motor, with somwhere around 14:1 compression and all. I hope you are running at least 104 octane on that thing...


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Is that a 9A bottom end with a 8v (i'm guessing JH) head on it?!?!

Unless something's changed since last I heard, it's a crazy-tweaked 1.5L.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Is that a 9A bottom end with a 8v (i'm guessing JH) head on it?!?! If it is, and is running stock pistons, that must be one fun motor, with somwhere around 14:1 compression and all. I hope you are running at least 104 octane on that thing...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *SUV-ETR* »_
Unless something's changed since last I heard, it's a crazy-tweaked 1.5L.








 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (SUV-ETR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUV-ETR* »_
Unless something's changed since last I heard, it's a crazy-tweaked 1.5L.









thats in regards to chuck's mk1 production bunny, not your rocco..


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (psykokid)*

what i meant to say
8v/9a > 1.5


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (tommyleekowalski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommyleekowalski* »_they are expensive.

http://www.tk-motorsport.at/in...em=64 









but badass nonetheless!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (SvenRasta)*

Yeah, I know the bunny is running a very well built 1.5, but I was wondering about the Scirocco. The 9A/8v combo is pretty sick. I believe Colin from Techtonics was runnnig a similar setup in his old rabbit drag car back in the day that was the first FWD car into the 12's. I believe he had a 9A with a JH head (ported/polished by him) and one of their 302* race cams, running on dual carbs like you. I have always wanted to build a similar motor for either a drag car or an all-out hillclimber.
Keep us updated on the progress, I might be interested in a widebody kit come next fall/winter.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Is that a 9A bottom end with a 8v (i'm guessing JH) head on it?!?! If it is, and is running stock pistons, that must be one fun motor, with somwhere around 14:1 compression and all. I hope you are running at least 104 octane on that thing...









we are running a similar setup in the TRAKS clothing bunny, PL bottom (short stroke







) and a wicked ported head on race gas an MS...154whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Yeah, I know the bunny is running a very well built 1.5, but I was wondering about the Scirocco. The 9A/8v combo is pretty sick. I believe Colin from Techtonics was runnnig a similar setup in his old rabbit drag car back in the day that was the first FWD car into the 12's. I believe he had a 9A with a JH head (ported/polished by him) and one of their 302* race cams, running on dual carbs like you. I have always wanted to build a similar motor for either a drag car or an all-out hillclimber.
Keep us updated on the progress, I might be interested in a widebody kit come next fall/winter.

yea thats almost a carbon copy of my engine. Not sure the exact specs on the cam but its very aggressive. This car isn't track only though, Im going to make it a daily for awhile and raise some pulses in the neighborhood.


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
we are running a similar setup in the TRAKS clothing bunny, PL bottom (short stroke







) and a wicked ported head on race gas an MS...154whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i would have thought it would make more power than that. i have about 10 less hp on regular gas. what is the mod list?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Shislerocco)*

well first off its an 8v an you have a 16v...







(going by your sig anyway)


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_well first off its an 8v an you have a 16v...







(going by your sig anyway)

haha







whoopsie. you siad PL bottom end so i just assumed 16v. sorry


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Shislerocco)*

if you notice my quote he was talking about the 16v bott. with 8v head which makes for a rowdy NA 8v setup


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_if you notice my quote he was talking about the 16v bott. with 8v head which makes for a rowdy NA 8v setup










yeah i just didnt read thoroughly.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Shislerocco)*

its ok i forgive you















ok more berg cup rocco action...go!


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ok more berg cup rocco action...go! 

ask and you shall receive.
Hans Paulitsch is the phuken man.








http://www.rennfotos.de/videos...5.mpg
http://www.rennfotos.de/videos...6.wmv



























































_Modified by coolerow at 3:02 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Is that a 9A bottom end with a 8v (i'm guessing JH) head on it?!?! If it is, and is running stock pistons, that must be one fun motor, with somwhere around 14:1 compression and all. I hope you are running at least 104 octane on that thing...









At that point just go with the 112 at the same price for a bit of piece of mind. That is definitely a lot of squeeze. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (chois)*

more progress.....


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_more progress.....

























Looking good Dude!


----------



## 81.scirocco.S (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

i like those head lights they look sick.. nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (81.scirocco.S)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thx for the compliments








hood on now.


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

what did you use to paint? also why not paint the roof?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (1bd81roccoS)*

Rustoleum and im not done with the roof yet.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

16x7.5 Fittipaldi goodness...


























_Modified by coolerow at 2:37 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Damn, those look sweet. Too bad they're not 15x7.5. Still, I think because those are multi-piece, they will look good in a 16" on a mk1. Keep the pics coming, I like the way this car is heading.
What style of widebody are you going with and where are you sourcing it from?
(BTW: I am going to be going wide-body on my Autocross '77 over next winter as well, so your's isn't the only "Berg Cup" project currently in progress







)


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*

im trying to go with the TK-motorsport style kit if I can find one cheaper than 2K








if not then ill just go stock body with rolled fenders. I like using 16" multipiece on mk1s








old caddy:










_Modified by coolerow at 2:51 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Stripped the paint and clear coat on the wheels and polished the lips a bit.
Might sell them too. any offers?








16x7.5 +32 5x120mm 3 piece OZ/Fittipaldi

























_Modified by coolerow at 6:54 PM 4-9-2008_


_Modified by coolerow at 6:55 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Damn, those are Sexy wheels, even in 16".
For the widebody, contact [email protected] or call Tom Kelly at 508-634-8588. Here are the prices on theirs:
Hood: $275
Fenders :$225/each
Full rear 1/4's: $250/each
Rear flares only: $100/each
Hatch: $225
All parts are in fiberglass, and look pretty damn good. Here are Neil Tovsen's and Andrew Cordeiro's cars, respectively, with their kits:
















And this is also the setup I will be going with on my car. I am going to try to source one of the Kamei Group 2 front spoilers to go with it, but you get the idea.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*

nice but im only looking for the TK style kit.
*if anyone is interested in the wheels:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3781572


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_

















That Looks pretty hot right there.....


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (german old school)*

diggen the color sooo much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (endubbin)*

will soon update this thread but heres a pic for now.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

damn, those are absolutely BALLER.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*

The front bumper got some lipo done. Got rid of the innards and trimmed the skin a bit.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

damn son, i say damn


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*

soooo sexy mmm wheeels !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_damn son, i say damn









Alright so I'm having a hard time trying to find an LED for my VDOs to match the lighting on my Defi Tach. So far the ones from OptimalLED are way too bright. Anyone know of some that are more dull?










_Modified by coolerow at 2:00 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_The front bumper got some lipo done. Got rid of the innards and trimmed the skin a bit.


















Nice color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

thx


----------



## Oli. (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

stunner!
sometimes i see a car or photo- and think thats why i love mk1s...
this is one of those cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wow. lookin good.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Mtl-Marc)*

where did the bumper come from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (SvenRasta)*

its a US spec bumper that I shaved down to almost nothing. Custom bumper support underneath.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

*Interior update:* 
before.









after.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Subscribed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Amsterdam087)*


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

new electrical underway


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

working on finishing the rear suspension. Once thats figured out, it will make its maiden voyage to a friend's fabrication shop to get its mandrel exhaust setup. 
It will be fun driving this thing to the shop with open race headers tho.








Ill make sure to film it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
Ill make sure to film it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

atta boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Good work, well done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrulnik (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (coolerow)*

nice.
Inspirational and Informational.
subscribed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Scrulnik)*

your car has gone through a major transformation since I last saw it at Bonelli


----------



## Hollywod33117 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (webthread)*

damn dude looking good


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Looking great! I can't wait to see that video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Looking great! I can't wait to see that video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Hollagraphik)*

Get rid of those stock brake light switches in the Master Cylinder. Mine were brand new just about 5 months ago, and BOTH of them are leaking like crazy now and they don't work.
Other than that, it's looking AWESOME. Keep up the work.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Get rid of those stock brake light switches in the Master Cylinder. Mine were brand new just about 5 months ago, and BOTH of them are leaking like crazy now and they don't work.
Other than that, it's looking AWESOME. Keep up the work.

you mean go with a above-the-pedal switch?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Yep. I rigged one up in my car a couple of weeks ago when I realized that my brake lights weren't working and I noticed the leaking switches. VERY easy to wire in and to mount, and 1.237559e^28 times better than the pressure switches. Now my brake lights actually turn on when the brake pedal moves more than 1/8".
I got my switch from a mk3 and the connector for it in the local junkyard for $0.65 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Get rid of those stock brake light switches in the Master Cylinder. Mine were brand new just about 5 months ago, and BOTH of them are leaking like crazy now and they don't work.
Other than that, it's looking AWESOME. Keep up the work.

Sounds like you bought some defective/cheap parts!







I have had to replace those switches but only after at least 100k miles. It pays to buy new and quality parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Rays-Rocco)*

*Prepping the car for start up.*
















Will post the link to the video once it's finished uploading... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

http://www.vimeo.com/2710849


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_*Prepping the car for start up.*


















hollymegaloop!








Looking and sounding great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Rad car!

Your old coilovers are serving me well.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








hollymegaloop!








Looking and sounding great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















hehe I have a 90 degree Aeroquip fitting in transit and the catch can was temporarily placed. Megaloop no more.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_Rad car!

Your old coilovers are serving me well.









Looking good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*

wow, congrats on a successful startup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks and sounds mean.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

you car is sick prob one of my favorite mk1's


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (nateF)*

thank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Just got a chance to listen to the video.
That just made my day dude, sounds mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Saaahhhhweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Throttlepimp)*

grassyass


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Nice! Hadn't seen this in a while http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (blubayou)*

_note to self:_ 
Never re-wire a car from scratch. Ever.


----------



## boludito (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »__note to self:_ 
Never re-wire a car from scratch. Ever.


I know exactly how you feel. That's why I rewired the GTI again back to a westy fuse panel and stock wiring. 
So much easier to deal with if everything is working. Tracing wires without trying is cool too. 
Oh, and please please please get those butt splices out of there and solder everything and shrink wrap it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (boludito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boludito* »_Oh, and please please please get those butt splices out of there and solder everything and shrink wrap it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Most of my connections are shrink wrapped and I prefer butt splices over soldering any time of the day. Plus my dad's an automotive electrician for 25 yrs and uses this method as well.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (Throttlepimp)*

Test-fitting the pair of Acropolis EVO's I just got. Much better seats for the low profile scirocco, more expensive too.








Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow, those seats look really laid back.
What happened to that door bar weld between those pictures? Look likes someone stuck their bubblegum to it in the second one.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2dr)*

I got the car with the cage already built or else I wouldve had it made better.








Some areas werent made very well and needed to reweld them


_Modified by coolerow at 6:10 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

car is looking great, i feel your pain on the wiring! i too prefer butt splices to soldering, and use the butt splices with the heat shrink adhesive, a much better an solid connection then soldering imo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_car is looking great, 


Agreed. Coolerow your car makes my pants tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

this thing is sweet. i want to start a project like this some time soon.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Wow, those seats look really laid back.


I was sitting too close to the steering wheel with the last seat. I couldn't even wear the helmet since it would make contact with the ceiling.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

aside form the head thing, the second pic looks too far back (at least from your line man).
If your arms are truly stretched out almost straight, you won't have good leverage on the wheel, and can easily fatigue driving. Elbows typically should be between like 90-120 degrees or so, when holding the wheel at 9 and 3.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

yeah if you dont have power steering, that is gonna be alot of effort, especially in lower speed stuff and moving around the padock and parking lots


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*









Just a random image I found (some BMW touring car driver







)
Kinda shows what I mean. Varies by the person, but your second pic (if truly how you'd be positioned) looks like the seat is too far back. Hips/butt should be all the way to the back of the seat (lower back upright against seatback). Wrists should fall at 12 o'clock on the wheel, so the hands drape over the back.
The "right" position takes a little getting used to, but you start to find that it gives you much more control, feedback, and longevity.
Not trying to talk like I know it all, just found this made a big difference for me, even in just one track day. Even driving my mk1 around town (spiritedly) I sit this way, I feel much more in tune with the car


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

at 6'3" my arms and legs might be a little longer than that guy posted above, so I am not quite so close to the wheel, but you get the idea


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

Im not tall(5'11) but still prefer to drive with that distance vs being close to the wheel. Guess its different for everyone. Plus that line man is a quick sketch on photoshop and is not an exact scale. My arms aren't completely straight even with the Acropolis.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

also Sciroccos have a lower profile ceiling than say a MK1 Rabbit or MK2. So that also affects the position of the seat.
Anyone have an interior shot of a racing scirocc?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

I figured it wasn't exact. Either way, useful info for some, I suppose.
I'll look around for an interior pic of a racing rocco. Maybe something will turn up!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*










....wait, that's not right!








getting closer


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

















in this car, I believe:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m0eH6QsTNg


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blubayou)*

that new scirocco interior looks like its built for IED attacks.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

I cant go by Han's or TK-Motorports' car since they both have custom steering assemblies.
Paging *BoiseMK1GTI*...


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (tommyleekowalski)*

http://www.tk-motorsport.at/in...em=64
woah! they got Zender flares too!!!


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m0eH6QsTNg 









Must have that shifter.


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Throttlepimp)*

Shifter schmifter, I'll take the sequential box


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_ *Interior update:* 
before.









after.

















That dash pod Is stellar! Nicest one I have seen here. I just had one fabbed out of stainless that fits perfect, prob. going to have It powder coated. Do you have any close ups for gauge measurements. Thanx, and the car looks awesome!!!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Anson86-8v)*

Just wanted to say,
this thing is lookin' amazing!!!
Nice work!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

what sorta racing you plan on doing with this car?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

Only open track days for the moment. Don't think I'm going to join any series. I built this with the intention of driving it on the street, I just went a little overboard.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Sent you a PM and am responding here. Saw that you were "paging" me a couple weeks back... Haven't been around these parts for a little while.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Updates.... Watching... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyreturns (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0320thGTI)*

I need to pop in this forum more often.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyreturns)*

Finishing a few things on the car before its maiden voyage this week(hopefully). Just waiting on some SPA mirrors to arrive so I won't give the cops anymore reason to pull me over.
Will try to take video again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

couple cellphone pics for now.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Lookin good - all it needs is the running boards and flares and you'd be dialed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Nice!!!! Looks effing SEXY. Get some good pics of it now...
Oh, and I have the pics of my seating position that you were asking for, just need to host them...


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

BADA$$, love this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_Lookin good - all it needs is the running boards and flares and you'd be dialed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I cant afford that biz. Gonna have to stick with my stretched stock fenders


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Nice!!!! Looks effing SEXY. Get some good pics of it now...
Oh, and I have the pics of my seating position that you were asking for, just need to host them...

use flickr, u fckr


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
I cant afford that biz. Gonna have to stick with my stretched stock fenders


Nothing wrong with that, Im really diggin this car dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Flickr is for actualy "photography". I use my photobucket for this shiz... here they are:


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

sweet! u are the mang.
Does your helmet make contact? Im barely missing the roll cage with mine. Barely


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

_VrooooommmWhhhhaaaaa!!!

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!_









...sorry carry on


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoiseMK1GTI)*


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

At that position (I had to take the bottom pad out of my seats) my helmet does not make contact with the roof. But when I had the pad in (another 1") I would make contact occasionally. I would really like to have my seats in just about the same position that yours are in, maybe another 2" or so more forward, but height-wise, I need to get mine like yours.
By the way, how was the first drive?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BoiseMK1GTI)*

the drive was teeth shattering. about half the residents of my street ran out thinking we were at war.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Hahaha. Yeah, my neighbors are used to mine by now. In fact, most of them like my car a lot, and don't mind the noise at all anymore.
And those wheels look absolutely awesome










_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 5:57 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_the drive was teeth shattering. about half the residents of my street ran out thinking we were at war.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just out of curiousity, are you running fully solid mounts?


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

http://www.countryclassiccars.com/spcars_377.htm 
i like the amx look


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
ask and you shall receive.
Hans Paulitsch is the phuken man.








http://www.rennfotos.de/videos...5.mpg
http://www.rennfotos.de/videos...6.wmv
























































_Modified by coolerow at 3:02 AM 3-6-2008_
That thing SCREAMS.What engine and trany that beast got.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (83mk2scirocco)*

An insanely built NA 16v that puts out well more than 200whp. The transmission is a very expensive Sequential 6 speed with pretty short gearing. It's a beast of a car though, and Hans is the MAN at driving it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*

*Le Teaser HD*
*Click to watch*
http://www.vimeo.com/3401325 










_Modified by coolerow at 3:30 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_*Le Teaser*
http://www.vimeo.com/3401325 









fawking SICK!!!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_An insanely built NA 16v that puts out well more than 200whp. The transmission is a very expensive Sequential 6 speed with pretty short gearing. It's a beast of a car though, and Hans is the MAN at driving it.
THat thing is just plain insane.
If I had 6 speed would be a dream come tru.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_couple cellphone pics for now.

















****!!!! This Is Looking realy Good








And sounds Wicked!


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

















Sweet work, such a good job almost dont look like the mk1 scirocco anymore


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (victor great)*

thanks


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

damnit, this is by far one of the, if not the most favorite sciroccos on this board. The color is just pure sechs


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
Just out of curiousity, are you running fully solid mounts?


solid up front and urethane in back


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_*Le Teaser HD*
*Click to watch*
http://www.vimeo.com/3401325 









_Modified by coolerow at 3:30 AM 2-28-2009_

Moar pleze. Now.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
solid up front and urethane in back

that rear urethane one is the killer! my roomate ran one and it was super stiff and it ended up blowing in half and breaking his turbo manifold (it was cast haha)
car looks sick dude, glad its on the road! the first cruise is always one of the most memorible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Very nice! I wish I could see this!


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (RunDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunDub* »_
Moar pleze. Now. 

HD video project will begin pretty soon just need to pick up another camera. All I can say is one of the locations will be at the financial district of downtown LA at 1 or 2am when all the streets are empty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I live right there by bunker hill....hit me up!


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Watch out for Jaime Fox driving crazy in a cab. - 'Collateral' the movie


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (victor great)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victor great* »_Watch out for Jaime Fox driving crazy in a cab. - 'Collateral' the movie

I'm gonna slalom in between the homeless at skid row.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
I'm gonna slalom in between the homeless at skid row.

We want one of those awesome HD Videos of it or it didn't happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## rcc (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

Very nice work. I'm watching with interest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
We want one of those awesome HD Videos of it or it didn't happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave

HD evidence of homocide if I mess up.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (coolerow)*

http://www.Berg-Mesterschaft.de


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

You forgot the i
http://www.berg-meisterschaft.de/
















BTW... Nice Scirocco coolerow!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by G_V_K at 8:39 PM 3-5-2009_


_Modified by G_V_K at 8:44 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (G_V_K)*










Nice shot - Any updates for the rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (83mk2scirocco)*

opps.......


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Berg Cup project... (83mk2scirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (victor great)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victor great* »_Nice shot - Any updates for the rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been working on getting the exhaust system together. That's about it. Will have its first track day hopefully next month or on may.
















Getting sidetracked by my nephew's mini bobber project.


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

dope.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

where this track at?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Streets of Willow


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

If all goes well the car will be ready for a track event at the beginning of May. I'll try my hardest to save for a good rollcage camera mount so I can use my brother's HV20 for in-car footage.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

That is Willow Springs?Not to sound dumb but istnt that in California?How can I get a rule book.
Umm I guess how far is that from Wickenburg AZ?That sounds like a dream come true.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

its about 20 mins north of Lancaster, 6 hrs from Phoenix.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_its about 20 mins north of Lancaster, 6 hrs from Phoenix.

Hey check out the videos in my signature click and wait then click videos.Berg cup.....


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

What are those wheels/ specs?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_If all goes well the car will be ready for a track event at the beginning of May. 

In. I'll even wrench if you need it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
In. I'll even wrench if you need it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

In case anyone is interested, I am putting the wheels for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4332404


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

You've been PM'ed about the wheels


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_its about 20 mins north of Lancaster, 6 hrs from Phoenix.
I did not realize I was that close to Willow Springs


----------



## Zoolander (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

I'm curious about the wheels as well.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Zoolander)*

They are gone...
What's new with this thing? Take it to the track yet?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Bump. Anything new with this? Track day yet?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Bump. Anything new with this? Track day yet?

Sorry for the delay, new schtuff:
The old mesh wheels were sold. Bought a new set of 15x8 "Real Racing" 3-piece wheels and a set of 205-50 Falken Azenis RT-615's. I had to stretch the fenders even more to fit the new wheels and fat tires. 
Exhaust is finished. Working on installing the passenger seat. Its first track day will be this 16th hopefully. Just need to give the engine an oil change and buy some VP C12 fuel.
Oh also the brakes and bearings will be serviced. I have new cross-drilled rotors in transit. I also bought some HAWK HP Plus racing pads, front and back. I haven't kept track how much I've spent to this point but I know its too much for a Scirocco.








I will post more pics once I get my hands on a better camera. For now a cellphone pic.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

god damn i love that car! 
hope to see it in action.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Very nice, please take a video, would like to see it in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Bump. Anything new with this? Track day yet?
Hey if I'm only 6 hours away.I just may have to goto willow springs for some support,and a T-shirt.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

Few pics, will post a vid of the test drive in the morning when I get home.








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

How are your Dell'ortos treating you? I am going to be running fully reconditioned 40's on a monster overbored 9a motor In my 81s on Electromotive XDI. Who do you use to source parts If you need? Thanks, Chris. Followed this from the begining. Impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_How are your Dell'ortos treating you? I am going to be running fully reconditioned 40's on a monster overbored 9a motor In my 81s on Electromotive XDI. Who do you use to source parts If you need? Thanks, Chris. Followed this from the begining. Impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rebuild kits can be found on eBay pretty easily. Other than that, I don't think there's an online store that would carry DHLA specific parts, unless Redline does.
My carbs behave when its not cold outside. Fortunately I live in Los Angeles, so its always sunny. With the addition of the 109 leaded the engine is way more responsive and idles smoother than when I used 93 unleaded. Though the exhaust is now a fire breather, plus I have to adjust my fuel pressure since I'm noticing some fuel starvation at high rpm.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

I have been using "ALFA 1750" on Ebay out of Italy. He has pretty much anything you will ever need DHLA related. Always looking for an easier source though. Nice Car. Nice Job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (81type53)*

The first testing @ Adams Kart Track in Riverside. They had a time attack event and figured the car was ready for its initial test run. 1/2 of the time the car ran poorly while the other 1/2 the car did not want to start. Back to the drawing board for now.
With the car running poorly I was still able to get 3rd place with just 3 seconds under 1st place which was a sponsored NASA Pro Racing Accord. Not bad for the first drive.
I'll post bigger and better pics later this week. For now I have these 3 small ones.
















Everyone there really liked the car. Most of them had no idea what car it was.










_Modified by coolerow at 7:04 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (coolerow)*

HEY!








You need to let me know when they do these things and you are going. Serious, we coulda had a half dozen Mk1 rocs there.








...plus I miss that track. I held track record there in the early 90s.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_HEY!








You need to let me know when they do these things and you are going. Serious, we coulda had a half dozen Mk1 rocs there.








...plus I miss that track. I held track record there in the early 90s. 

this was just my test run, the car wasn't ready yet. Once it is i'll let you guys know so we can set something up.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

I still have to go through the video from the cam I have mounted inside. There's also some HD stuff from outside shots I need to get to.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Great looking car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (81type53)*

Eurocarb Ltd. also stocks Dell'Orto DHLA stuff.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

i just saw your fs ad


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_i just saw your fs ad









yup, time to make something new. Next project will be a replica of Roy Lichtenstein's 320i Gp5 Art Car.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

ok for that i will not give you any grief!
is that an e21 body?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

'tis. Where can you even find Gp. 5 arches these days? You'll be able to find a donor with no problem, you probably won't even have to cut the arches...Those things are rust buckets.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_ok for that i will not give you any grief!
is that an e21 body? 

Yeap

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_'tis. Where can you even find Gp. 5 arches these days? You'll be able to find a donor with no problem, you probably won't even have to cut the arches...Those things are rust buckets.

They've been recreated by some guy in Iceland but I will be doing my own. Finding a donor car will be close to impossible since beat up ex-racers go for close to $100K.
























Finding the centerlock E50's wont be too hard. The only real hard thing will be finding the centerlock hubs.
Oh and this thing is somewhat close to me.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

schwing!
vintage racing??


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Didn't know you actually wanted an e21 ex-racer. Thought you were building from scratch. I actually got up close and personal with an ex MCLaren/BMW a couple of weeks ago....It was parked right next to a racing M1.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_Didn't know you actually wanted an e21 ex-racer. Thought you were building from scratch. I actually got up close and personal with an ex MCLaren/BMW a couple of weeks ago....It was parked right next to a racing M1.

you were right the first time. i am going to build one from scratch but as a homage and light weekend racing. It wont be meant for full competition racing.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*

























What it was next to:








Well....With this in between:
























Couple of Batmobiles racing, as well....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

i saw that m1 in person the other weekend.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
you were right the first time. i am going to build one from scratch but as a homage and light weekend racing. It wont be meant for full competition racing.

This is the coolest project idea....I want to do the same thing but it's one of those "years down the road" sort of projects...this car is amazing in person! The group 5 320i is such a cool car, you have to keep me posted on this project. I also took a TON of photos, from a lot of angles, so if you need any larger files or what have you, hit me up and I can email them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My favorite (not art car) is the Rodenstock turbo car. The one with the F1 engine based on the 2002 block.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is the coolest project idea....I want to do the same thing but it's one of those "years down the road" sort of projects...this car is amazing in person! The group 5 320i is such a cool car, you have to keep me posted on this project. I also took a TON of photos, from a lot of angles, so if you need any larger files or what have you, hit me up and I can email them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I probably will be hitting you up for those. I need the most pictures possible to build the molds


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_
I probably will be hitting you up for those. I need the most pictures possible to build the molds

Word, just let me know when you're ready and I can ZIP them to a server http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_











It's so.....Angry.....


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

Buying a new fuel tank. Wondering if I should buy a stock replacement or go all out and get a Fuel Safe cell.

















OR


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

holly hell, just saw the prices for the Fuel Safe cells. Has anyone ever used the Jegs/Summit brand cells?
$969 10 gallon Fuel Safe cell
$159 12 gallon Summit cell


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

we used the "well cell" in our SPU car. fits right in the rear spair tire well and real easy to build the box around. helped to solve our right hand turn fuel starvation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Yea that would be the easiest if I would go the fuel cell route. Unfortunately I can't shell out $500 right now when the car is for sale.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

i believe fuel tanks can be sourced for a hair under $200 brand new, there was a post in the mk1 forum last week about it. i'm not certain that rabbit and rocco tanks are the same, but if that is the case a new one should be pretty easy to come by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

I just ordered one for $120 shipped to my door. Cant beat that


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

The '79 might be getting jealous of the older brother that just moved in to the garage.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Hello, '75.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

What's that thing sporting for exhaust?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

I removed that already. It was some retarded slip-on muffler tip. I threw it in the trash along with the blue LED foglights.


_Modified by coolerow at 2:33 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_I removed that already. It was some retarded slip-on muffler tip. I threw it in the trash along with the blue LED foglights.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for saving another classic 'rocco from some R1cer


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88Jetta350* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for saving another classic 'rocco from some R1cer 









It wont be r!ce but it wont be completely stock either. Everything in the outside will be stock except for maybe some modded bumpers for a slimer look. Coilovers will be on order and I'm on the hunt for some wheels.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (coolerow)*

Took the limo tint off the '75 as well as the 28 stickers it had on. Test fitted a tire to see what it would look like. And the '79 is being left out of all the activities..


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks gnarly!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

KEEP THEM BOTH!!!!
More shots of the 75 please


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_KEEP THEM BOTH!!!!
More shots of the 75 please









I just might








Ill take more pictures after I finish cleaning out the car completely.


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Do you have some pictures or details on how you mounted your bumpers?
PS I love the real wheels. I have the same style in 13s... I had to grind my calipers down cause of the same wheel centre clearance issue.


_Modified by Sead at 12:23 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Sead)*

I don't have any pictures of the brackets, ill take some tomorrow. Theyre basically 2" wide pieces of flat stock that is about 1/4" thick i think. I cut them to desired length then drilled 2 holes on each to mount them to the car. Then cut 2 slots on the bumpers and thats it.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

'75 cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

im fixing a few things tomorrow as well as yanking out all the smog pump crap. Ill post pics by then


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Im a fan! 
Subscribed! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_I don't have any pictures of the brackets, ill take some tomorrow. Theyre basically 2" wide pieces of flat stock that is about 1/4" thick i think. I cut them to desired length then drilled 2 holes on each to mount them to the car. Then cut 2 slots on the bumpers and thats it.

I'd like to see some pics when you get them as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_

















heres a current pic. Might look a little different at Bonelli tho


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (S4Bi-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4Bi-T* »_
I'd like to see some pics when you get them as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my camera is busted, ill try to take some cell pics


_Modified by coolerow at 1:00 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*

I still can't believe your luck in scoring that thing...


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

well when I arrived to pick up the car it looked like it was worth $200 and wasn't driveable. Ive put a lot of work into it so far.
Installed some leather Recaros off a '90 E30 325is. A lot of modification to make these seats work with the Scirocco floors. The pattern matches the panels and my head isn't hitting the headliner anymore.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

*BUY MY WHEELS* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...61864


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Where did you get the tail pipe from on the race car.?.? 
Car looks great by the way!!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (coolerow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coolerow* »_well when I arrived to pick up the car it looked like it was worth $200 and wasn't driveable. Ive put a lot of work into it so far.


I see the resident cheapas$ still dominates your mind. You know as well as I do that a straight, non-rusted '75 in CA is worth far more than $200...looks sweet though...


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Where did you get the tail pipe from on the race car.?.? 
Car looks great by the way!!

Thanks. I custom made the exhaust out of a mandrel tube kit. At that angle tho the flames are slowing eating the bumper.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
I see the resident cheapas$ still dominates your mind. You know as well as I do that a straight, non-rusted '75 in CA is worth far more than $200...looks sweet though...

Haha. I meant that the car didnt look like this when I picked it up. Even in it's state there was no way I was going to let it go. Thats why it only took me 60 mins after the original vortex thread to get my hands on that car. And thats accounting the car being 50 mins away.








I got there, saw the dual wipers, handed him $650, signed the papers and said thanks.










_Modified by coolerow at 9:23 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Any pics of the brackets yet?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (S4Bi-T)*

the brackets are a little rough but they're functional. Like the rest of the car, function over form.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

Somewhat of an update:
Going a different route on the wheel/tire setup since I have now decided to make this a full on track car. Will be running 15x8 widened steelies(14" face with upsized barrels) with 225-45-15 Avon racing slicks. The slicks are WIDE and have to position them to determine the backspace of the wheels in order to make these beasts fit.
So far best offset will be +25. I just hope that the 225 width tire wont stick out too much past the ends of the wheels. If not then im golden with about 1/16th clearance to spare








some pick for clicks...



































_Modified by coolerow at 12:15 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (coolerow)*

any updates?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (206vw)*

not really, its in the back making cobwebs. Have other projects that have higher priority over the Sciroccos right now.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*

I look homeless.


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (coolerow)*


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

*Updates?*

Have you done anything new? These things still alive or even with you?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

Bubble Block said:


> Have you done anything new? These things still alive or even with you?


sold both cars my 75 went to Canada to a fellow Vortexer who sells a ****load of BBS Magnesium stuff :wave:

the 79 track car went to a local kid

Dont visit these forums that much as I got back into Datsuns


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

My dad had one of those!


----------

